# Remote Openings -Experienced PRO Clinic Coders Needed



## jenanm (Jul 22, 2015)

We are looking for 12-15 FT PRO Clinic experienced, credentialed coders for remote salary positions with exciting benefits, please reach out to me if you are interested!

Jenan Custer
Jcuster@hccscoding.com


----------



## lkfloyd (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello, I am interested please email me at  lfloydcpc@yahoo.com. thank you


----------



## JPisca  (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello! We are interested in your open positions. Please email info@integratedhm.org

Integrated Healthcare Management  
http://www.integratedhm.org


----------



## tkanthonyy (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello, I am interested tamala.anthony@emoryhealthcare.org.


Thanks

Tammy Anthony, CPC
neurosurgery
neurology


----------



## Emilia Jovanovic (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello 
I am interested. I am a member since 2008 with 20 years multi specialty medical billing experience. Please email information to interityhm@hotmail.com
Anesthesia
Cardiology
Dermatology
Emergeny Dept
Family Practice
Gastroenterology
General Surgery
Hospital facility - Labs, Radiology, Cardiac, PT, & Rad Onc
Neurology
OB/GYN
Orthopaedics
Urology

Thank you
Emilia Jovanovic, CPC


----------



## tcade (Feb 1, 2016)

*Tina Cade, CPC   CGIC*

I would be interested in doing part - time remote coding my email is TeaJay60@gmail.com.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks Tina Cade


----------



## MMartin525 (Feb 12, 2016)

*Remote Coder Position*

I am interested, please contact me at marcyhollon15@gmail.com


----------

